# Vendors! Let's talk Salts



## Spyro (5/3/19)

Alright, so. I have been buying and using salts for around 6 months. 

Now I have access to multiple kind of nicsalts. Can any nicotine wizards try help me to understand what exactly the differences are, which you'd recommend and why.

Does anyone know which one is usually used in commercial juice? I am of the mindset that the benzoic acid formulation is what Juul introduced. 

This is what I can get:

Nicotine lactate
Nicotine Salicylate
Nicotine benzoate
Nicotine levulinate
Nicotine Ditartrate


Can anyone help guide me to where I can get a few medical reports and descriptions? 

Are you a DIY or Manufacturer? What do you use and why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (5/3/19)

All the chemists hiding?


----------

